# Just bought a Chinese Powerland snowblower...



## man114 (Nov 25, 2013)

Let's see how this turns out. It's a 6.5HP 24". They had these at Ollie's Bargain Outlets and I had a coupon so it was under $300 out the door. They claimed these were refurbs but it clearly was never used, just looks more like cosmetic seconds, paint color isn't 100% uniform where it would be noticeable.

I have other snowblowers but this is the size is manageable by my wife, I can't have her shoveling due to her back.

I figured there were enough parts I could reuse off it if it was total junk. Oddly the engine of choice is a direct copy of the Briggs 950 series (shameless enough to have the Briggs logo cast into the OHV). It starts and runs smoothly. I can always reuse it to repower something else if needed.

Otherwise construction seems OK. I've worked on snowblowers, we will see how this turns out...


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

ostpics:
Show us a few detailed pics?


----------



## man114 (Nov 25, 2013)

I'll get some more in a little bit as soon as it gets brighter, did assembly late yesterday evening and it was dark.

http://imgur.com/a/yXtd8


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

nah thats definitely a gx200 clone, looks like the chute is a clone of an ariens chute, as far as i know those whole machines are mtd clones which are already bad enough


----------



## man114 (Nov 25, 2013)

43128 said:


> nah thats definitely a gx200 clone, looks like the chute is a clone of an ariens chute, as far as i know those whole machines are mtd clones which are already bad enough


Yeah, you're right, I assembled it pretty much in the dark last night. Here are the rest of the pics.


----------



## man114 (Nov 25, 2013)

I mean for $283 out the door I guess it's worth a gamble. I'm no stranger to maintaining machines I'm still using an old Roper 8/26. You make it work where you can. Generally I rub the body down with a nice coat of oil to keep them from rusting when it comes to cheaper machines. I may try and fabricate drift cutters for it for the heck of it.


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

That engine looks an awful a lot like Harbor Freight's. The rest of the machine looks like a mix of a little bit Ariens and MTD.


----------



## Mike C. (Jan 28, 2016)

I checked out a couple of dozen reviews of that blower.99% of them include either "piece of junk" of "POS'-not very encouraging.

Problems include belts that self-destruct in less than an hour,tires that have to be re-filled just about every day and inner tubes eventually installed just to keep air in them at all.

Cables break easily and most say these won't blow snow(dry or wet) any further than ten feet.

On the plus-side:the engines seem to run fairly well.

A nice used Toro 521 would have been a great choice-tough,light 2-stage blower that's easy to find cheap.


----------



## man114 (Nov 25, 2013)

I usually replace the belts with Kevlar reinforced ones if they go bad on any blower I have. I didn't see anything much different in design than any other MTD type off the shelf snowblower that would cause them to be more problematic,

The cables are no worse designed than anything on MTD. I can't understand this one.

The tires are stiff when new so they probably didn't seal the beads well, I heated them with a heater to round them out. Part of the problem is they're not inflated for packing the average consumer isn't going to know any better.

To be fair I didn't really need it to begin with, the price was cheap and I figured I'd give it a go round as if the engine holds out I can always use it on something else.

I'll see how it does.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Use it, see how it goes and keep us posted. If it is for light to moderate use it may be ok.
Unfortunately for reviews most people tend to do it when they are complaining about it more then when they are happy with a product. 
$283 is half the price of a Honda engine alone. 
When you want a high quality NEW machine, you have to be ready to spend more.
JMHO


----------



## man114 (Nov 25, 2013)

hsblowersfan said:


> Use it, see how it goes and keep us posted. If it is for light to moderate use it may be ok.
> Unfortunately for reviews most people tend to do it when they are complaining about it more then when they are happy with a product.
> $283 is half the price of a Honda engine alone.
> When you want a high quality NEW machine, you have to be ready to spend more.
> JMHO


My other snowblowers are a Roper 8/26, early 90s 5HP Troy Bilt, Craftsman Quiet ZTR, and an early 70s 4HP Ariens. 

The Troy Bilt was the only one my wife could really handle the others are heavier. This seemed like an adequate weight and control setup for her. Price was hard to argue with. 

I mean a good once over it is very similar to an MTD, there shouldn't be much different other than perhaps fit and finish, stuff like cable adjustments and such. 

The auger gearbox is identical to the Craftsman quiet ZTR, in fact I think the whole auger assembly could be interchanged, possibly even the whole front of the unit could be swapped to certain models.

I'm going to go through and lubricate though so if there are iffy areas I'll note them. Moreover it just looks like an MTD clone without the quality control when it comes to final fit and finish. Not something that's going to fly well with someone who just wants something off the shelf with no setup or anything.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Can't argue the price for a new machine - time will tell if it was worth it.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

What matters most to me isn't so much the out the door price unless it's truly so cheap it is a "throw away" but if parts are available when something breaks.

If I was buying new I'd put a lot of stock into the companies that are still supporting their machines 20-30 and some even over 40 years old.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

looking at that machine Stanley comes to mind, hope it works for ya


----------



## man114 (Nov 25, 2013)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> What matters most to me isn't so much the out the door price unless it's truly so cheap it is a "throw away" but if parts are available when something breaks.
> 
> If I was buying new I'd put a lot of stock into the companies that are still supporting their machines 20-30 and some even over 40 years old.


To me $283 is like those $100 throwaway lawnmower. I actually tracked down the MTD it appears to be based off of and parts should be available, everything appears pretty much identical aside from the discharge chute.

The thing is I've worked on plenty of power equipment like this, there is nothing fundamentally bad about its design overall it's just like some adjustments need tidying up, things most people would never do out of the box.

If it works it's a good backup, I mainly bought it so my wife could use it anyway, she simply can't handle the weroght of some of them.


----------



## Mike C. (Jan 28, 2016)

man114 said:


> ........
> 
> To be fair I didn't really need it to begin with, the price was cheap and I figured I'd give it a go round as if the engine holds out I can always use it on something else.
> 
> I'll see how it does.


Could be an interesting study.Maybe you being an owner who has knowledge of how to maintain a snowblower and what to watch out for,this machine might be ok for you.Myself,I've been pleasantly surprised in the past by equipment I believed to be cheap junk that actually stood up fairly well.Case in point-the Chinese Greyhound(Harbor Freight) engine that's been on my Toro 521 for five winters.I really didn't expect it to last through one winter.Other than having to disassemble the carb to clean out some casting sand left behind and causing issues,it's been a great engine.You never know.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I really hope it works out for you. I think you're a little ahead of the game by being knowlegeable. Preventative maintenance and upkeep are the keys to a long life for any OPE. Keep us posted how it performs.


----------



## man114 (Nov 25, 2013)

Stopped at another Ollie's and they had a 13hp version of this thing for $599. It didn't seem anywhere near as sturdy but if I had a 10% coupon you could almost make an argument to buy it because the engine, or at least a similar one is $350 or so on its own. I'd actually buy one for my grandfather to experiment with on his larger driveway but it's unlikely the 10% off coupon I earned from the first one will be here before they sell due to snow in the forecast.

I was adjusting my Craftsman's skids this afternoon and these are straight up MTD clones (makes you wonder if they'd be better if they cloned Ariens), so I suppose if I can find a similar Craftsman equivalent I can just order any necessary parts from Sears.

I've done some research which suggests a lot of the problems are with the belts, the pulley setup is identical so I'm guessing the factory belts are just garbage. I'll get the Kevlar reinforced ones from tractor supply if I run into issues, they've held up for ages in my Roper 8/26.


----------



## Homkoguy (Dec 7, 2016)

will be interesting to see how it works for ya. I have had terrible luck with all my Chinese purchases in the past.


----------



## man114 (Nov 25, 2013)

First use was a no go. We got snow late last night but I fell asleep because I got up at 6AM. I told my 16 year old son to clear the driveway with it before he went to bed. My wife was still up. So apparently he checked the gas but couldn't get the cap on easily (there is a screen inside the cap that has to line up to put the cap on), apparently made two passes and thought it smelled like gas or it was burning. There was nothing wrong as I checked it this morning, he either smelled the gas from my wife's car which sprung a leak in the gas line and I can't get to until early next week, his glove from messing with the cap, or mistook the smell of the paint burning off the muffler so he only made two passes. He said it threw snow well. I checked it this morning and it was fine, guess he wasn't familiar with it. I was actually more concerned the Craftsman quiet was surging when he used it to finish because the blower has been problematic at the start of each season. 

Update: my wife tried it. Worked fine except really wet heavy snow. It's supposed to replace a 5hp Troy Bilt so some more data is needed.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

How can you go wrong? However it means when I want to sell a used Toro or Ariens...many will want to go new and get a cheapy.....


----------



## Stang (Mar 28, 2015)

cranman said:


> How can you go wrong? However it means when I want to sell a used Toro or Ariens...many will want to go new and get a cheapy.....


Sad but true


----------



## Blosumsno (Dec 7, 2016)

Found a YouTube vid of one. Sounds loud in the video.






Would be interesting to see it eating an EOD pile.


----------



## man114 (Nov 25, 2013)

Just cleaned the driveway, seemed to lob a bit more under load but it's currently 15 degrees outside too. Otherwise it works fairly well. We got maybe half a foot. It's no louder than any other blower using a clone of the engine.


----------



## colin.p (Dec 14, 2016)

You could save it as "loaner" as well. You know, for your annoying neighbour or your BIL, who always borrows your stuff and "forgets" to return it until you show up at their door with a baseball bat, or they return it broken.
I have a loaner chainsaw that is used for that very purpose.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

For $299, how can you bitch? Most homeowners will walk away from the powershift Toro, or the 8-32 Ariens for the same price and go new.....sad but true.....


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Why would they call it a snow thrower though, it's a 2 stage with and impeller. Maybe a bad translation from Chinese.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

i think " thrower" is a more accurate term for most machines than " blower"......but thats just me.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

A one stage machine throws snow a 2 stage machine with an impeller ( blower ) is a snow blower. This as been debated on here and put to rest.


----------



## man114 (Nov 25, 2013)

colin.p said:


> You could save it as "loaner" as well. You know, for your annoying neighbour or your BIL, who always borrows your stuff and "forgets" to return it until you show up at their door with a baseball bat, or they return it broken.
> I have a loaner chainsaw that is used for that very purpose.


Luckily I'm in a friendly rural community so this isn't much of a problem. I'd be more likely to go clear a neighbor's driveway if they had trouble and them mine. When we got 5 feet two years ago one of the farmers with a double auger blower for his massive tractor went down the road and cleared the ends of the driveways for people.


----------



## man114 (Nov 25, 2013)

Quick update, we got hammered pretty bad this morning. My wife cleared the driveway using it (she had to test it because she's primarily the one that needed a smaller blower she could manage in case I wasn't home). It didn't clog once. The wide Ariens style clone chute is better than the MTD it seems for wet heavy snow which is odd because it is the only part they didn't directly copy from MTD, you sacrifice a bit of throw distance due to its width for the power of the engine, but it went through a foot and a half of snow easily. 

The chute control is annoying (she confirmed my dislike for the design) and it's pretty loud (I usually use my Craftsman Quiet unless we really get hammered and I use the Roper, so you get apoiled by how quiet it is). My wife liked that it goes pretty slow in the slowest setting because she has problems with the speed of some of the blowers. 

No major problems except apparently the choke label is reversed, I didn't really pay attention because I've used those engines before, but when my wife had trouble starting it considering I just started it I couldn't figure out why until I realized she didn't choke it.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

geez.....im more impressed that your wife is critiquing the blower than the fact that you purchased it !! does she have any sisters ?! lol


----------



## BeerGhost (Dec 17, 2013)

I sense some mods for the Powerland.


----------



## Blackfin (Jan 25, 2016)

That chute adjustment looks sketchy as **** in the video above. 

Other than that it seems to work okay. Give it an impeller mod, have a few spare belts on hand, check the fasteners once in a while, take care of any rust you see quickly and it'll probably last a bit.

How about a pic of the underside bits? Some reviews mention a low-hanging pulley and the ingestion of rocks or ice causing issues. Maybe you can fab up a shield for it or something...


----------



## The Q (Dec 19, 2016)

Good for you Man114. You sound like a guy that is mechanically inclined. Proper maintenance with any machine, whether it`s $300.00 or $3000.00, is extremely important. Keep us posted.


----------



## man114 (Nov 25, 2013)

Blackfin said:


> That chute adjustment looks sketchy as **** in the video above.
> 
> Other than that it seems to work okay. Give it an impeller mod, have a few spare belts on hand, check the fasteners once in a while, take care of any rust you see quickly and it'll probably last a bit.
> 
> How about a pic of the underside bits? Some reviews mention a low-hanging pulley and the ingestion of rocks or ice causing issues. Maybe you can fab up a shield for it or something...


The pulley setup is exactly the same as my Craftsman quiet and other MTDs of a similar size. I'm really not sure what exactly they're talking about, since it is exactly the same as the MTD setup you could just interchange MTD/Craftsman parts. I've never had a problem with that setup before and we get tons of snow.

Rocks and ice probably would break the belt if the supplied belt is sketchy which it probably is. If and when it breaks I'll replace it with one of those Kevlar reinforced ones from Tractor Supply, those things last forever in blowers. I one on my Roper like 6 years ago. I don't have any rocks to worry about.

I may do an impeller mod but it wouldn't be until spring, too darn cold out. It throws far enough.

The chute adjuster is a pain however it has one advantage, once it's set it stays put it doesn't vibrate to a different position like some of the corkscrew style ones on other cheaply made blowers. In all it adds a few minutes to the process. If anything finding a way to mod it would be more of a priority than the impeller mod.

It's primarily for my wife as it is since she can't control bigger ones, so if it doesn't really bother her that's fine.


----------



## man114 (Nov 25, 2013)

Well time for a quick update. There really isn't much to report about it. My wife used it today again. It still starts on one pull. Still has a lob when running under load but that's about it. I have very serious doubts their EPA certification is legit it seems to run far too rich in some settings for it in my estimation, though this makes it very easy to start and keep running.

Largest issues I can report, in all the one star reviews I heard about the tires deflating. Well they look like standard snowblower pattern tires but like the snowblower they are a clone, they seem to have a harder tread compound. This works until you get down to about 15 degrees F but after that they seem to have substantially less traction that identical looking non clone tires. This probably has something to do with some people having issues losing air. I don't see this as too major, it isn't exactly heavy.

The oil plug gaskets seep a bit. Nothing I wouldn't notice but someone who does no maintenance could run into a low oil issue. You're talking a few small drops of oil after running but this would add up. I did use synthetic Mobil 1 5w40. I will replace these in the spring.

I mostly think these blowers are plagued with a lot of tiny fit and finish issues. Tighten screws, lubricate etc. I tend to check this stuff routinely. If you're going to check stuff or do it out of habit it's probably fine.


----------



## man114 (Nov 25, 2013)

Likely the last update for the year.

My son was the last to clear the driveway during the last storm, told my son to to use the gas up. He did this one first. He had trouble starting it because the choke is labeled backwards until I told him. 

Ran perfectly fine. Did the whole driveway. Only thing I did was make sure everythign was tight before it was used after the last use. 

Totally uneventful, it's a Chinese MTD clone. You oil it down and check everything. Don't do it it's going to be problematic. End of story. Barring a lake effect I expect we are done for the year.


----------



## stromr (Jul 20, 2016)

Glad to see this worked out for you. As I've said before a little preventative maintenance goes a long way. Chinese snowblowers seem to be where Japanese motorcycles were in the 60's, fit and finish not always the best but if you like to tinker they'll work for you. Good luck with it in the future.


----------



## man114 (Nov 25, 2013)

Update, we've been getting some lake snow and even though I got the blower for the tractor it hasn't always been worth the effort to pull it out. I've used this thing about 10 times already this season, it seems to do a halfway decent job. You can tell the factory belt is garbage by the way it squeaks when your first engage or really load it, so I intentionally don't engage/disengage it a lot. Once it goes I'll get the Kevlar belt.

I do think MTD should adopt this chute type with a better turning mechanism, it doesn't throw as far but also is far less prone to clogging. I guess this depends on if you want further throwing or more volume. I prefer more volume the just past width of the driveway is plenty of distance for my purpose, I'd rather be able to take full the swaths. 

Engine is perfectly fine, starts well, runs well as can be expected. Seems to have more low end torque than its CC size would indicate (if the reported 196CCs on Amazon for a 6.5hp is accurate). When you put it into a drift you can really feel it torque.

I've had none of the reported tire issues, I should note I heated these up with a hair dryer until they were nice and warm, and pliable before inflating them, haven't leaked at all.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

For the price it is a bargain.....and you knowing blowers is the key...this will last you decades.


----------



## Clutch Cargo (Dec 27, 2015)

I agree with an earlier poster. That engine will work nicely on a Toro 3521 or 521.


----------



## man114 (Nov 25, 2013)

Getting all prepped for the winter. Runs fine. Hate the chute turn. Sears Parts Direct has all the parts since they cloned an MTD. These may still be floating around saw 10hp ones turn up late last season. Not bad if you are prepped to maintain it.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

man114 said:


> Getting all prepped for the winter. Runs fine. Hate the chute turn. Sears Parts Direct has all the parts since they cloned an MTD. These may still be floating around saw 10hp ones turn up late last season. Not bad if you are prepped to maintain it.


I have been following this from the beginning. I honestly believe if you take good care of it this machine it may well last you a while. Preventative maintenance is key. I figure most of these cheap machines were bought by folks who don't know much about OPE which translates to knowing little how to properly maintain OPE. They simply bring it home and begin using it w/o any checks or adjustments and then whine because it doesn't do a perfect job. Next door neighbor just bought a pretty nice Husqvarna GT mower. Apparently he got it from a big box store because it was 't set up anh. He was scalping every high spot right down to the dirt and each time he reversed it would die. I asked if he had read.his manual.... Nope. I showed him how turning the key back one position would allow him to back up. Explained to him how to set cutting/wheel height. I give that mower 5 years. He simply is clueless about machinery and maintenance.


----------



## man114 (Nov 25, 2013)

Started and ready for season 5 as soon as I change the oil. Nothing really else of note to report on it.


----------



## Dusty (Dec 13, 2018)

man114 said:


> Let's see how this turns out. It's a 6.5HP 24". They had these at Ollie's Bargain Outlets and I had a coupon so it was under $300 out the door. They claimed these were refurbs but it clearly was never used, just looks more like cosmetic seconds, paint color isn't 100% uniform where it would be noticeable.
> 
> I have other snowblowers but this is the size is manageable by my wife, I can't have her shoveling due to her back.
> 
> ...


Just so people know, all of these slant headed OHV engines are all copies of Honda, including Briggs. Briggs built awesome flathead engines that were their own proprietary design for close to 80 years, epa steps in says the flatheads gotta go. So Briggs took the easy way out and started building honda clones too. Sure they don't look as much like an actual clone, but at their core, their design is nothing more tham Honda GX slant head OHV engine. Another thing about them, now that they have been out a few years, their beginning to show their weak points internally which are not good. Plastic cams that get eaten up, typical valve guides sliding inside the head, just like the Briggs V twin is notorious for. Tecumseh was one of the few companies that designed and built their own version of an OHV. Still not the greatest, I'll take a Tecumseh flathead over any of these other engines anyday, aside from the Predator, Predator 212 to be specific, direct bolt on's to most machine's and an unbeatable price and as durable, if not more durable than the Briggs clones.


----------



## Dusty (Dec 13, 2018)

man114 said:


> I mean for $283 out the door I guess it's worth a gamble. I'm no stranger to maintaining machines I'm still using an old Roper 8/26. You make it work where you can. Generally I rub the body down with a nice coat of oil to keep them from rusting when it comes to cheaper machines. I may try and fabricate drift cutters for it for the heck of it.


After looking at the blower itself, the blower itself is a clone of an MTD, many of the parts are identical or nearly identical to an MTD, some of the reasons for that are, these chinese companies produce parts for MTD snowblowers. I just had a Chiness made snowblower myself and many of the components were identical to an MTD. At $300 bucks, you could get something nice used built solid like an Intermediate Snapper. They made a 4 and 5/22 and a 6/24. Their nice and light weight, but their solid and will hold up 20 years with routine maintenance. Just putting that out their, I know some people dont like buying used and prefer new no matter what, but for instance, I went thru this Snapper top to bottom, it is good to go, perfect unit for a women, the wife or 15 year old when the man of the house is on a business trip. A lot of the name brand companies stopped manufacturing these Intermediate units, but they were perfect for someone who didn't want a heavy full size unit, but still something built solid and reliable. They should bring back the Intermediate line of blowers.


----------



## Tseg (Jan 29, 2021)

To chime in here on the Powerland 24"... I got mine through Amazon in 2009 and just gave it away earlier this winter to upgrade to a new Honda HSS724AWD. I also paid under $300 for it back in the day (and back then did not have to pay sales tax through Amazon and had free delivery). All in all, very cost effective for my needs at the time. From the beginning I lubed it up with Mobil 1 synthetic grease and synthetic oils and did annual maintenance. I was rewarded with 12 years of service. The issues:


Upon arrival the chute was bent oblong so would not work... the vendor immediately sent me a good replacement and some extra belts for good measure
In year 1 both tires went flat and had to get the local bike shop to install tire tubes (which forever had a slow leak and needed refilled once a month)
Threw a belt once and broke a belt once and I could service the repairs myself relatively easily
The last 3 or so years it finally started to rust on the auger housing and began leaking oil
Other than the above it worked well in a place that averages ~50" a snow a winter, with one winter at 95".

It usually started on the first pull until this last winter... I think it needed a new spark plug (I never did change that because I did not have the correct socket - really I wanted it to die years sooner to get my dream-Honda).
When the Honda blower delivery guy arrived he saw this old rust bucket... I offered it to him and he took it away. "No regerts" as the tattoo says.
I suspect I'll forever remember it due to the big oil spot in my garage that keep percolating up oil.


----------



## man114 (Nov 25, 2013)

Still going. Due to not finishing cleaning my garage this Fall it’s been the almost exclusive go to. Hasn’t really rusted since I rubbed the housing all down with oil and let it sit in the hot summer sun after each season. Only thing that really did is the muffler housing Due to heat. The one tire occasionally loses air but not frequently enough to justify putting a tube in yet. I mean it isn’t the best thing ever created but maintenance is obviously key.


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

man114 said:


> Hate the chute turn


I was curious about that, first time I've seen a push/pull for chute direction.


----------



## man114 (Nov 25, 2013)

sledman8002002 said:


> I was curious about that, first time I've seen a push/pull for chute direction.


That one electric sunbeam posted in another post used one. Oddly I actually had the opportunity to use one of those Subeams. The issue with it on this unit is you can’t not so much it Is hard to turn it is you can’t not lock it down because 6.5hp and a large volume of snow is enough to force the chute side to side. I’ve thought about diving some sort of pressure clamp to hold it I just never end up getting around to it and just use it as is each year.


----------



## kenseelinger0 (23 d ago)

man114 said:


> First use was a no go. We got snow late last night but I fell asleep because I got up at 6AM. I told my 16 year old son to clear the driveway with it before he went to bed. My wife was still up. So apparently he checked the gas but couldn't get the cap on easily (there is a screen inside the cap that has to line up to put the cap on), apparently made two passes and thought it smelled like gas or it was burning. There was nothing wrong as I checked it this morning, he either smelled the gas from my wife's car which sprung a leak in the gas line and I can't get to until early next week, his glove from messing with the cap, or mistook the smell of the paint burning off the muffler so he only made two passes. He said it threw snow well. I checked it this morning and it was fine, guess he wasn't familiar with it. I was actually more concerned the Craftsman quiet was surging when he used it to finish because the blower has been problematic at the start of each season. Update: my wife tried it. Worked fine except really wet heavy snow. It's supposed to replace a 5hp Troy Bilt so some more data is needed.


 try getting parts for a powerland snower, 90% not available.


man114 said:


> Let's see how this turns out. It's a 6.5HP 24". They had these at Ollie's Bargain Outlets and I had a coupon so it was under $300 out the door. They claimed these were refurbs but it clearly was never used, just looks more like cosmetic seconds, paint color isn't 100% uniform where it would be noticeable. I have other snowblowers but this is the size is manageable by my wife, I can't have her shoveling due to her back. I figured there were enough parts I could reuse off it if it was total junk. Oddly the engine of choice is a direct copy of the Briggs 950 series (shameless enough to have the Briggs logo cast into the OHV). It starts and runs smoothly. I can always reuse it to repower something else if needed. Otherwise construction seems OK. I've worked on snowblowers, we will see how this turns out...


 NO parts available for cables and drive parts, aftermarket isn't always a good deal, they are throw aways. GOOD LUCK!!!!


----------



## kenseelinger0 (23 d ago)

GOOD LUCK!!!!! Finding parts, drive controls / cables and bushings. N,L.A. or you cant find a parts list or numbers anywhere, have yet to recieve a manual to see if they have a parts list with numbers..


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

kenseelinger0 said:


> GOOD LUCK!!!!! Finding parts, drive controls / cables and bushings. N,L.A. or you cant find a parts list or numbers anywhere, have yet to recieve a manual to see if they have a parts list with numbers..


what parts do you need? they are pretty much mainly a knock off of a mtd machine so most parts are available. just have to look up the parts as needed and compare them to what is on your machine to verify it.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Just FYI this is a pretty old thread... 😎


----------

